# Anyone own this case it looks awesome



## trt740 (Aug 16, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133080

http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?C=1303&ID=1807#Tab1


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 16, 2009)

trt740 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133080
> 
> http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?C=1303&ID=1807#Tab1



I've always liked the looks of thermaltake cases, but I've been disappointed with the build quality of the 2 that I've owned.


----------



## BroBQ (Aug 16, 2009)

Built a PC for a client using this case, they love it. Very sweet looking case and great airflow


----------



## trt740 (Aug 17, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I've always liked the looks of thermaltake cases, but I've been disappointed with the build quality of the 2 that I've owned.



I have a Thermaltake Armor and this case is built well, like Armor and has nothing but quality components. I have never owned the lower end models but I can tell you the Armor cases are unreal. Heck it even came with a tool drawer and dust rag. Since the Xazer is even higher than the Armor series it looks great.


----------



## livehard (Aug 17, 2009)

Very nice man. I might pick one up for my next build. I was looking at a Cosmos until you pointed this one out.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 17, 2009)

livehard said:


> Very nice man. I might pick one up for my next build. I was looking at a Cosmos until you pointed this one out.



here is a review on the grey version  http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Thermaltake/XaserVI/1.html


----------



## livehard (Aug 17, 2009)

Nicee. I don't know which I like more. Probably the grey one though.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 17, 2009)

livehard said:


> Nicee. I don't know which I like more. Probably the grey one though.



Here is a video , I like the black http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxh9NlTqJ8E&feature=related

straight awesome.

here is a review on the red version http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/1230/thermaltake_xaser_vi_super_tower_chassis/index.html


----------



## livehard (Aug 17, 2009)

Any idea where to pick up the grey one? I can't find the full tower version, or do they only make it in black? If its mentioned in the video, sorry, I can't watch it ATM.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 17, 2009)

livehard said:


> Any idea where to pick up the grey one? I can't find the full tower version, or do they only make it in black? If its mentioned in the video, sorry, I can't watch it ATM.



well here are all the air cooled version http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Products.aspx?C=1303 and there are two grey ones.


----------



## livehard (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, just found that. he.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 17, 2009)

livehard said:


> Yeah, just found that. he.


here it is

http://computers.pricegrabber.com/c...I-ATX-Full/m60752468.html/st=product/sv=title

http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?C=1303&ID=1423#Tab1


----------



## livehard (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks man.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 17, 2009)

livehard said:


> Thanks man.



No problem If I didn't like my current armor so much I might get one. My current case is just unreal how well it's built. It a older model but man is it great. Here it is http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?C=1277&ID=1405#Tab0


----------



## Frick (Aug 17, 2009)

Way too much things and shiny stuff. I want them clean. This is my dream case btw:

http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh282/shaaban1/DSCI0102.jpg


----------



## trt740 (Aug 17, 2009)

Frick said:


> Way too much things and shiny stuff. I want them clean. This is my dream case btw:
> 
> http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh282/shaaban1/DSCI0102.jpg



I like it but it looks like something I would put my beer in and not my DVDs and video games. Is that a antec case?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 17, 2009)

hey tom, long time


----------



## trt740 (Aug 17, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> hey tom, long time



hello my friend


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2009)

trt740 said:


> I have a Thermaltake Armor and this case is built well, like Armor and has nothing but quality components. I have never owned the lower end models but I can tell you the Armor cases are unreal. Heck it even came with a tool drawer and dust rag. Since the lazer is even higher than the armor series it looks great.



same here bro, I love my armour case.  Dust rag does a great job too 

the interior design of the xaser is pretty much the same as the armour so I would say the case is great!!!!!


----------



## a_ump (Aug 17, 2009)

trt740 said:


> I like it but it looks like something I would put my beer in and not my DVDs and video games. Is that a antec case?



 nice. n yea i think its the P180 from antec, could be wrong.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> same here bro, I love my armour case.  Dust rag does a great job too
> 
> the interior design of the xaser is pretty much the same as the armour so I would say the case is great!!!!!



What I like about my current Armor is they thought of everything. I'm gonna put a USB card reader etc in the top power button bay. My 7 year old damaged one of my top USB's Doh!!! So I am getting a 78/1 card reader with 3 usbs, two satas etc.. and I reordered the Usb module for the case top from Thermaltake one screw and it's in.  The only complaint I have is the way the power supply sits makes it a pain to get a larger PSU in it.


----------



## Frick (Aug 17, 2009)

trt740 said:


> I like it but it looks like something I would put my beer in and not my DVDs and video games. Is that a antec case?



Nope, it's a Fractal Design (formerly known as Cooltek) Define. Kinda cheapish and so sleek. I like them clean. 

EDIT: Alright, some people from Cooltek decided to start their own company, so it's not a new Cooltek really..


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 17, 2009)

Those Xasers look so aggressive and transformer - esque. Very nice cases.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 17, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I've always liked the looks of thermaltake cases, but I've been disappointed with the build quality of the 2 that I've owned.



i've never seen or used a thermaltake case i liked. they always had poor build quality, or useless designs.

My brother almost bought a Xaser case once - i think it was a III or IV, but the fan grilles didnt line up with the fans - the fans blew onto solid metal/plastic, with the grilles being to the side. utterly useless, yet it was still sold in the box like it worked. (i'm sure it would have been a reject if caught, but seeing that really put me off TT)


----------



## trt740 (Aug 17, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i've never seen or used a thermaltake case i liked. they always had poor build quality, or useless designs.
> 
> My brother almost bought a Xaser case once - i think it was a III or IV, but the fan grilles didnt line up with the fans - the fans blew onto solid metal/plastic, with the grilles being to the side. utterly useless, yet it was still sold in the box like it worked. (i'm sure it would have been a reject if caught, but seeing that really put me off TT)



I'm super picky on what I buy and my case is topnotch.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2009)

trt740 said:


> What I like about my current Armor is they thought of everything. I'm gonna put a USB card reader etc in the top power button bay. My 7 year old damaged one of my top USB's Doh!!! So I am getting a 78/1 card reader with 3 usbs, two satas etc.. and I reordered the Usb module for the case top from Thermaltake one screw and it's in.  The only complaint I have is the way the power supply sits makes it a pain to get a larger PSU in it.



yeah, the design is really well thought out.  Honestly this Armour I currently own, I'll have it for a while.  Such a strong and well designed case.  I love it!


----------



## Akumos (Aug 20, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I've been disappointed with the build quality of the 2 that I've owned.



I was gonna get one, is the build quality that bad?


----------



## trt740 (Aug 20, 2009)

Akumos said:


> I was gonna get one, is the build quality that bad?



not from the reviews I read


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 20, 2009)

forget Thermaltake. Bumble Bee's Case Deal of The Year goes to.... ABS Black Pearl for $129 USD (was $199 even then it was a steal) with free shipping it is based off the Lian Li V2000B with some slight improvements the Lian Li V2000B was a $300 USD case not too long ago, the current Lian Li V2xxx line up cost between $250-450 USD which shows you how much they inflate their prices. it's a aluminum chassis with a reversed atx layout and comes with a stock led touch sensitive 4 port fan controller with temperature probe, flip cover for front i/o and optical covers.

to see what professional case modders have done to maximize the potential of this case look here and here.

if you have never owned a Lian Li or Silverstone because you couldn't afford it so settled with a brand like Thermaltake... say no more, treat yourself.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 20, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> forget Thermaltake. Bumble Bee's Case Deal of The Year goes to.... ABS Black Pearl for $129 USD (was $199 even then it was a steal) with free shipping it is based off the Lian Li V2000B with some slight improvements the Lian Li V2000B was a $300 USD case not too long ago, the current Lian Li V2xxx line up cost between $250-450 USD which shows you how much they inflate their prices. it's a aluminum chassis with a reversed atx layout and comes with a stock led touch sensitive 4 port fan controller with temperature probe, flip cover for front i/o and optical covers.
> 
> to see what professional case modders have done to maximize the potential of this case look here and here.
> 
> if you have never owned a Lian Li or Silverstone because you couldn't afford it so settled with a brand like Thermaltake... say no more, treat yourself.



Well I don't like the led panel on the Black Pearl and it's to narrow for my taste, 8.2inches , but it is very nice . I also don't like divided space style cases. They tend to be a pain in the ass to install components in. Also a 6th generation Xaser case is hardly a down grade from a Black Pearl. I like how Xaser looks and how it's designed but it's a personal preference. It's not as big as the Cosmo but it's still big enough to park a small auto inside it.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 21, 2009)

I just googled and they had a promo code last week (Aug 14th) that brought it down to $90 USD and $74 USD with the Bing Cash Back, ridiculous...

the case is pretty spacious you ask anybody thats owned a V2xxx











it's a compartmentalized design, do the pictures above give any indication it's a pain in the ass to install? The Black Pearl is spacious, water cooling ready, well ventilated, functional and has mod potential.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 21, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> I just googled and they had a promo code last week (Aug 14th) that brought it down to $90 USD and $74 USD with the Bing Cash Back, ridiculous...
> 
> the case is pretty spacious you ask anybody thats owned a V2xxx
> 
> ...



why are you thread crapping here? To answer your question yes it does, my heatsink wouldn't fit in that case and larger video cards have a problem aswell according to the reviews. Also I don't like the front led panel. However it is a very clean nice looking case.


----------



## skylamer (Aug 21, 2009)

No!


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 21, 2009)

trt740 said:


> why are you thread crapping here? To answer your question yes it does, my heatsink wouldn't fit in that case and larger video cards have a problem aswell according to the reviews. Also I don't like the front led panel. However it is a very clean nice looking case.



because thread crapping is how 2 men make love. no clearance issues the motherboard tray is huge and it will fit the Noctua.


----------



## strick94u (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks good like it's specs but 170 wow, but then again we wanted to get away from beige


----------



## trt740 (Aug 22, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> because thread crapping is how 2 men make love. no clearance issues the motherboard tray is huge and it will fit the Noctua.



now all I would have to do is remove that god offal led panel from the ABS.


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 22, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> because thread crapping is how 2 men make love. no clearance issues the motherboard tray is huge and it will fit the Noctua.



Sig-misquoted for the pure hilarity of it.


----------



## largon (Aug 22, 2009)

There's three things I do not tolerate in computer cases: 
 - plastic
 - LEDs
 - toy-like looks 

Tt cases feature all of them. 
But each to his own.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 22, 2009)

largon said:


> There's three things I do not tolerate in computer cases:
> - plastic
> - LEDs
> - toy-like looks
> ...



you forgot "useless features"

why does a case need a weird door thing that flaps around like a half squished beetle? what does it do? why include holes for a water loop, with nowhere to mount a radiator, and so on.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Sep 2, 2009)

Frick said:


> Way too much things and shiny stuff. I want them clean. This is my dream case btw:
> 
> http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh282/shaaban1/DSCI0102.jpg



I completely agree. The ATCS 840 comes very close, imo. I want one bad. I regret buying an Antec 1200. It has great airflow and is nice and quiet with aftermarket fans but it's gaudy (still less gaudy than this armor) and cable management is horrifically bad.



largon said:


> There's three things I do not tolerate in computer cases:
> - plastic
> - LEDs
> - toy-like looks
> ...



QFT

*Looks under desk* :shadedshu


----------



## trt740 (Sep 2, 2009)

largon said:


> There's three things I do not tolerate in computer cases:
> - plastic
> - LEDs
> - toy-like looks
> ...




I like all of these things and toy looks are in the eye of the beholder



Mussels said:


> you forgot "useless features"
> 
> 
> why does a case need a weird door thing that flaps around like a half squished beetle[/B]? what does it do? why include holes for a water loop, with nowhere to mount a radiator, and so on.




Because it looks cool and I like the way it looks . Also  It has a two custom places to install water cooling.


The Thermaltake Xaser VI offers a lot of space to keep your components safe and cool. There are seven 5.25 inch bays for all of your optical drive and fan controller needs. *The top two bays are where the integrated Liquid Cooling System would reside, if you purchase the case with the LCS included.* All of the 5.25 inch bays use a tool-less design to allow easy installation and removal of the drives. Below the 5.25 inch bays are the 3.5 inch hard drive bays. The hard drives are screwed into removable cages that allow for easy removal and swapping of hard drives. There are a total of seven 3.5 inch bays, five in the removable hard drive cage, and two more on the floor of the case in removable drive cage, which can also be taken out to have fans installed in its place, for better case cooling. *On the floor of the case, there's even enough room to add a dual 120mm radiator for an aftermarket water cooling setup.*



*Also if you really want the coolest version of this case then try this one on for size* http://www.xpressar.com/product/rsc100/rsc100-features.html

It has a air conditioner inside it.


----------

